# Poultry hearts



## In the Kitchen (Feb 9, 2006)

Did this portion of info wake me up.  It is just that the idea of pigeon, pig or lamb sound strange to me.  I guess if my family never ate it have no idea what it taste like.  Just knowing what it is does affect me about eating it. I seem to learn something new everyday and thankful for it.
IT'S THE SEASON OF HEARTS!

 "Braise them," says Paul Canales, chef at Oliveto in Oakland, California. "Take some poultry hearts – chicken, pigeon, duck  – and brown them, then cook them up with a little mirepoix and  rosemary, and deglaze with red wine." (Mirepoix, not that you don't know, is a mixture of onions, carrots and celery cut up into  little cubes). Then you chop it all up and "swirl it into a risotto," he  says. If you've got a pig or lamb's heart, slice it very thin, and grill  it quickly. "A salsa verde goes nicely," says Canales.


----------



## middie (Feb 9, 2006)

i'll pass thanks


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 9, 2006)

*Hey*

middie, it bothered you too?  Got your attention, I'm sure.  Well, if I prepare this I will not invite you.  Guess you feel the same way I do.  You want to be familiar with what you eat.  National Geographic is a program that shocks me too.  These people that eat different insects, don't you wonder how long they live?  then they put chocolate on top of them.


----------



## middie (Feb 9, 2006)

to each their own i guess lol. just don't expect me to join ya


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 9, 2006)

We eat fried chicken hearts and gizzards,but, the rest doesn't sound too good.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 9, 2006)

I love beef hart stew, haven't made in years. Last time I did, my wife ate it for three days and also loved it, well I had to go and spoil everything for her. I told her what it was, phew... did I get over the head for it. But darn it was just so good, she still talks about how good it was, but will not eat it again.


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 9, 2006)

I have 'heart' all the time. Just fry them like you would do with liver(with onions) and boy they are great. I love every heart especially chicken hearts. I had them for lunch yesterday.Happy Valentine


----------



## Haggis (Feb 9, 2006)

Don't understand why people are all fussy about heart. I can maybe see why people are a bit picky about kidney/liver but heart? It's just another piece of meat. 

Heart is so flavoursome and when cooked right soo tender. And cheap too!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 9, 2006)

Lamb 
deer
and beef heart are all great.

I just boil them with some onions, garlic, celery, and carrots.


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 9, 2006)

when the big one comes, and acme or super-fresh is no longer viable, we will ALL learn to eat the foods of our fathers, or we will curl up, whimper, wither and ........DIE!
LT


----------



## auntdot (Feb 9, 2006)

What many people may not know is that some chilis and sloppy joes in cans used to, and maybe still do for that matter, contain beef heart.

So a lot of us have eaten the stuff.  And who knows what goes into franks.

Don't know if I could just take a beef heart, slice it, cook it and eat it up. Maybe in a stew.

Do not see heart in the markets anymore, used to as a kid when I worked in the places.

Can find chicken livers, and gizzards, in plastic containers, but not the hearts.

Find it hard to find any organ meat, except liver, and then that generally is poor (like the real pink calves liver, cut thick, not the red thinly cut stuff they usually put out).

And have only recently learned to appreciate kidneys (but good luck getting them in a US supermarket).

Just prattling. Sorry.


----------



## Constance (Feb 9, 2006)

luckytrim said:
			
		

> when the big one comes, and acme or super-fresh is no longer viable, we will ALL learn to eat the foods of our fathers, or we will curl up, whimper, wither and ........DIE!
> LT



That is something my husband and I have thought about, Lucky. We raised our grandson from 3-16, and he knows how to hunt, fish and garden. He learned to field dress a deer when he was 14. 
He even knows some of the edible weeds we have around here. 

Have any of you all ever eaten beef tongue? When I was a kid, I went home from school with a friend, and her mom was taking this "thing" out of a big kettle. She sliced it very thin, and made "tongue sandwiches" for us. It was unlike anything I'd ever had, but quite delicious. 

I used to have farmer friends who would put "half beefs" in their freezers. Sometimes my ex and I bought the other half. 
When I found out that they always threw out the organ meats, I asked for them. I cooked the hearts for the dog, but if I'd had a good recipe, I might have given it a go. It's a very tough muscle...pressure cooking would be the way to go. 
In fact, I'll bet that's what my friend's mom did with the beef tongue. Pressure cooking would have made it quite tender.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 10, 2006)

Love tongue, with some hourse radish, great.


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 10, 2006)

SWEET  AND  SOUR  TONGUE
 2 sm. or 1 lg. fresh beef tongue
1 lg. onion
3 bay leaves
1 tsp. salt
12 whole allspice or 1 tbsp. mixed
   spices
  Cover tongue with cold water.  Bring to boil.  Simmer 2-3 hours until tender.  Peel skin, while tongue is still warm.  Trim excess fat and waste off.  Cool.  Cut into cubes or slice.  Cover with sauce: 2 ketchup bottles water 1/3 c. vinegar 1 c. brown sugar (packed) 8 whole cloves 8 ginger snaps   Place all ingredients in saucepan.  Bring to boil.  Simmer for 5 minutes.  Remove cloves.  Pour over tongue.  Bake 25-30 minutes at 350 degrees.  Can be frozen.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 10, 2006)

*Ironic*

I heard something on radio about not being able to use horsemeat anymore! The guys started laughing about it and making comments saying, 'that is what we were eating!'  i feel so upset when I don't get the full story.  Sure you can relate to this not hearing something from beginning.  I know horsemeat is put into dog food sometimes  but they don't sell this to public, you think?  Just the thought of killing something starting to bother me.  When I see something so strong and alive I would not be the one they could ask to destroy it.  Chickens don't bother me as much.  Have heard many stories from people on farm that gives them different attitude about doing what they have to do.  My mother felt the same way and I couldn't understand cause she was such a loving person who did grow up on a farm. I don't think people would eat horsemeat do you?  T hanks for understanding.


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 10, 2006)

ANTICUCHOS SKEWERS
  1 beef heart 
2 cloves garlic, ground
1/4 c. ground hot yellow pepper
1/2 c. hot yellow pepper, chopped
2 c. vinegar (enough to cover meat)
1/2 tsp. cumin seed
1/2 tsp. annotto
1 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. pepper
--HOT PEPPER SAUCE:--
1/4 c. ground hot peppers
1/2 c. oil
3 tbsp. vinegar
2 tbsp. marinade
 Clean heart thoroughly, remove nerves and fat.  Cut into 1 inch cubes.  In small bowl place garlic, hot peppers, vinegar, cumin seed, annotto, salt and pepper; mix well.  Marinate meat in this sauce overnight.  If necessary, add more vinegar so that meat is completely covered.  Pierce cubes with wooden or metal skewers and cook over barbecue, basting with sauce.


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 10, 2006)

innards are prized in every culture.  Giblet gravy!!! for example.  THe Phillipines have a duck heart stew...very delish.  THat risotto sounds quite good.


----------



## Haggis (Feb 11, 2006)

I would eat horse. As far as I'm concerned if your a meat eater you can't be discriminating just because a horse, in some way, is a more attractive animal than slow and stupid looking bovine :P.

Being cute and cuddly doesn't save you from the dinner plate...I think thats what makes rabbit taste even better! 

I would eat the Australian coat of arms if I could find a decent supplier of kangaroo and emu meat.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 12, 2006)

Tha absolutely the best hard salami is mad out of hors meat, of course because of somestupid(IMHO) laws you can't get it here in the states.


----------



## Haggis (Feb 12, 2006)

> Tha absolutely the best hard salami is mad out of hors meat, of course because of somestupid(IMHO) laws you can't get it here in the states.


 
I know what you mean CharlieD. In Australia we can't get cheeses made with unpasteurized milk among a whole raft of other items that other countries enjoy (such as above mentioned salami and other cured meat products that could be imported from Italy, Germany etc etc). I don't know the specifics as to the why, I read it in an article awhile ago.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 13, 2006)

You can't even import salami with horse meat into the states, even that is prohibited by law.


----------

